# C-130 California firefighter



## Wildr1 (Jun 26, 2018)

I was stationed temporarily in the air guard in Southern California, they flew the 130, while there I saw their fighting the wild fires around Los Angeles, below are some images I took and others fron the photo lab dup 35mm slides, where the sky is orange that is smoke from the wild fires at sunset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice shots. I went through a whole summer of that smoke last year


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2018)

I had not seen the C-130s used for that before, very cool.


----------



## at6 (Jun 26, 2018)

I've seen them operated as tankers several times around here. There some over at the tanker base here in Fresno last year. It would seem that as each fire season becomes worse, we will see more of these operations.


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Juanita (Jul 1, 2018)

What year were those photos taken?
Haven't seen that style of camo for a few decades
Juanita


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 9, 2018)

1974-5 image era, color on some images is not true, type of film used losses some yellow tones over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2018)

Lovely shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Wildr1 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)




----------

